# DX Code for Mediport



## JessicaHeemskerk (Apr 20, 2009)

I work for a ob/gyn office with in office ultrasounds, lab, mammograms.  We are seeing patients who have mediports in their chests and since they can NOT have a mammogram; the physicians are doing ultrasounds.  Does anyone have any experience in getting these paid by payors b/c the patient can't have a regular mamogram?  If so, what is the DX code you are using for the ultrasound?  

Thank You!


----------

